# Here There And Everywhere



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

One of my all time favorites... Taken on holiday in Oz


----------



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

And a perfect (ish) sunset


----------



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

More oz pics


----------



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

Malaysia


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics...that Kookaburra is superb.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

You can imagine our dismay after travelling to the @rse end of the world at no small cost only to find there was no fecker there :dontgetit:










I had the idea in my head that Bondi Beach would be chock a block mobbed, I guess you shouldn't believe everything you see on these travel programs :lol: :lol:


----------



## adman101 (Sep 2, 2009)

And one from Dom Republic last month


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice idea for a thread.

This is one of my favorites from Funchal, Madeira... taken early in the morning from our hotel room balcony. I've actually made a quite large canvas out of it.










-Stefan


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll play - this taken on the beach in Kuta, Bali. Technically not a great photo, but happy memories nonetheless.

cheers


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Had a great holiday last year, spent everyday down at the beach. The dogs loved it even better,


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't know why but I like this pic I took when trekking in the Himalayas a couple years ago:


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

taken during a camping trip this year


----------

